# ethernet, internet help 2 computers 1 socket



## Jamminsport16 (Dec 27, 2004)

Please read & answer questions thoroughly, I'm only 15.

Our family has a main router in our family room. My mom's computer is the "main computer" because it is right next to the router. From that router connects my dads computer (upstairs), my sisters computer in her room, & my computer in my room. All computers connecting to that router via a cat5 cord running through the wall. Each computer has ethernet from which a cat5 cord is connected to and connected to a "socket" From that socket extends a cat5 cord in the wall which connects to the router.

I have an old gateway which I want to connect to the internet. In my room I only have 1 "socket" to plug my cat5 cord from my computer's ethernet into. But now since I have 2 computers I need 2 "sockets" (socket is just a plug witch connects a smaller cat5 to the main one which runs behind the wall).

The best way that I heard would be to use an ethernet switch. How do ethernet switches work? Do I just plug the cat5 cord from the socket (which before went to the computers ethernet) to the ethernet switch in port 1? (This would enable the internet to be passed on through the ports to port 2 & 3?) Then in port 2 I run a cat5 cord to one of my computers. Then in port3 I would run a cat5 cord to the other computer. Both computers using broadband comcast high speed internet, connecting via connection wizard.
If mentioned above works. This means the ethernet switch would enable internet broadband intake & extake? Port1 would be intake, Port 2,3 would be extake.

My gateway doesn't have an ethernet right now. So I would have to install it. Is it very easy? Do I need a driver or anything?

What I need is a:
Ethernet Switch
2 Cat5 Cords (short!)
Ethernet Nic 10/100mbps

WOULD THESE WORK?
"Ethernet Switch"- http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=17-130-107&depa=0 

"2 cat5 cords"-http://www.turboled.com/productdetails.aspx?productID=208

"Ethernet nic 10/100mbps"-http://www.turboled.com/productdetails.aspx?productID=45

If those do not work please post "low priced suggestions" and all on the same website for low shipping for me.
THANK YOU HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

PS:I made some "corny" pictures of this. PM me to send them to you via email. Please HELP!! thanks!


----------



## RJG (Dec 27, 2004)

One other way to do what you want is windows connection sharing. The downfall is that in order to use the internet on the second computer in your room the first one must be on at the same time. The upside is it is cheaper. The way it works is you leave  the computer you have connected the way it is and you will have to put another ethernet card in that computer plus one in the second computer. Connect the computers together with a crossover cable and set up internet sharing. the only things you will have to buy are the two ethernet cards and a crossover cable. Do some research on google there are many articles on how to set it up.


----------



## Jamminsport16 (Dec 27, 2004)

I read that, but im not going to have 1 computer on all the time. 
Please answer questions above. Thanks!


----------



## pipster (Dec 27, 2004)

wow...can u draw me the situation...looks like a mcse exam  
from what i understand u can use the switch.
the swith learn witch way what traffic must go, so it wont go throu all the connections


----------



## wensk (Dec 27, 2004)

Why don't you just put a simple 4 port hub in your room.  As long as your router in the family room is controlling the internal IP addresses, a hub is all you should need.  Plug the cat 5 from the wall into the uplink port for the hub, then just plug your 2 pcs into that.

Regarding adding the NIC card, it shouldn't be too difficult but depending on the vintage of your Gateway you will need to determine what type of slot (if you even have one available) you need to put a card into.  If your Gateway supports USB you might want to consider one of those.

You OS will determine if you need to install drivers for the NIC.

Hope this helps.


----------

